# Anyone use a "Radical" secret ingredient?



## granfalloon (Oct 25, 2012)

As an outsider looking in, it's not surprising that people hold their rubs and other BBQ recipes close to the chest.  Many have toiled endlessly to find the perfect blend of magic and don't want that hard work exploited by someone who hasn't earned the right.

I would like to know if any of you use a "top secret" ingredient in their confections.  You don't have to tell what it is if you don't want to, but it would be interesting to know if you consider this ingredient the reason, or even the luck, behind your meat turning out so well.  For example, I read somewhere online that ground Cool Ranch Doritos were someone's secret to a great rub.  Does anyone have any ingredient that is maybe a little "out there" but consider it the secret to their success?  If so but you don't want to say, could you at least admit that you use something radical in your rubs or sauces that you swear makes them so good?


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's my big secret.....SPOG...

Use the search tool...

hahahahaha


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

You will find that most on this forum who have a secret is the one that doesn't work. Most are very willing to share everything they have. Though I really don't have any secrets, everything I use is from the Great people here, stick around and you will get everything you want and need!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't got that far yet! I use store bought and also purchased Jeff's rub and sauce mainly to support the site and the fact that everyone likes it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 25, 2012)

Umami, lots of umami!!!! :biggrin:
What you add to boost the umami is up to you!


~Martin


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 25, 2012)

The closest I have to "secret" or at least "interesting" ingredients in my rubs are:

(1) Horseradish powder (for when you need a kick)

(2) Worcestershire powder (for when you don't want to use the liquid stuff)

(3) Pinot Noir powder (or any other wine powder, for when you need that extra layer of flavor)

I've also seen, but not yet tried, lemonade/Kool-Aid powder used in rubs.

Finally, I just spotted balsamic vinegar powder at my local spice shop, may have to dip into that sometime soon.


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 25, 2012)

Interesting. I'm glad to hear that there is some camaraderie here amongst chefs and it's not every man for himself where it counts.  I am also glad to hear that people can get creative (with Kool-Aid and such) or buy pre-made sauces and rubs all the same.  ...And it took me a few searches, but I found out what SPOG is.


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 25, 2012)

Are  you sure about the SPOG? haha  About the only secrets on this site is Jeff's rub and sauce. And you can have both for a small fee that goes to suppot this site. I urge you to purchase and try them. They are Awesome! You will not be dissappointed. From there, experiment. If you find something you really like, share it with the group. We all like to try different things.

   Mike


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't consider any of my sauce ingredients radical but if you click on the link below you will get the recipes for my Carolina Dip and my sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129351/pgsmokers-best-damn-sauce-ever-bdse-pronounced-betsie


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes I do but if I told you it wouldn't be secret. LOL :laugh1:


----------



## diesel (Oct 26, 2012)

No secrets. I will post my rub recipe.  The key to good Q is time and love.  I have tweeked my recipe for over  10 years...  and about 5 years of reading and participating in this forum.  (to be honest after joining this forum my smoking meat knowledge has seen the biggest improvement)  and I still don't know a drop in the bucket.

hear ya go.. give it a shot.

I add this spice combo to equal amounts of brown sugar. This should be enough for 1 butt maybe more.. or several racks of ribs.  Add smoke slow and low and you will have a nice tasting pork.  I smoke with a RF smoker and use all wood (apple,oak, hickory).  around 220-240 degs.

2 tbsp. chili powder
1 tbsp. black pepper
1 tbsp. celery salt
1 tbsp. paprika
1 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. garlic salt
1 tbsp. onion salt
1 tbsp. onion powder
1 tbsp. dry mustard
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper(you can raise/lower or leave out)
1/2 tsp. cinnamon

Aaron.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 26, 2012)

i usually try and find a blend of the basic flavors i like and add a little something in for complexity. 

on grilling burger/steak. I go with cracked peppercorns.course sea salt, granulated garlic and onion. then add the "secret" stuff. coffee grounds. just enough to add bite but not taste like coffee.

on my ribs. I use over a dozen spices. my secret stuff is cocoa powder.

in one of my BBQ glaze/sauces over the ribs I use cinnamon.

i have a basic dry BBQ rub that has tomato powder and lime juice powder.

just keep adding and subtracting things until you get it where it good.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2012)

dewetha said:


> i usually try and find a blend of the basic flavors i like and add a little something in for complexity.
> 
> on grilling burger/steak. I go with cracked peppercorns.course sea salt, granulated garlic and onion. then add the "secret" stuff. coffee grounds. just enough to add bite but not taste like coffee.
> 
> ...


Hey, I would love to see that dry rub recipe with the tomato and lime juice powder.  Are you willing to share?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2012)

You all get my stuff just as it is written down because I was taught to Pass It On...JJ


----------



## sipp (Oct 26, 2012)

I recently purchased an ingredient that I have never seen before.
I believe it will give me some of the umami that diggindog was talking about.
It is dried powdered porchini mushrooms.
I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 26, 2012)

Mike,

I'll have to try Jeff's stuff out.  I see that he's mentioned everywhere on the forum but I still haven't figured out exactly who he is; the founder of the site maybe?  In any case, as I just joined yesterday, I mentioned in roll call that I don't have a smoker...yet!  I can't wait though.  Here's my roll call post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129409/havent-even-begun-already-addicted#post_876664

Bradley


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 26, 2012)

Bill,

Thanks for the recipe!  I actually saw this while looking at the forum before I decided to sign up.  It's bookmarked.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 26, 2012)

Aaron,

As I mentioned in my roll call post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129409/havent-even-begun-already-addicted#post_876664

I'm still a "virgin".  I've save your recipe however.  I'm going to need all the help I can get when it finally comes that time.


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 26, 2012)

dewetha,

This is probably where I'll be when I start smoking, adding/subtracting ingredients and such.  I imagine some people tinker their recipes forever trying to improve on what they already have.  And the coffee grounds!  Sounds great!


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 26, 2012)

sipp,

Powdered mushrooms!  Now that sounds like a "radical" ingredient to me!


----------



## roller (Oct 26, 2012)

Slap Ya Mama ! I use it on EVERYTHING>>>


----------



## smoking b (Oct 27, 2012)

Roller said:


> Slap Ya Mama ! I use it on EVERYTHING>>>


I love Slap Ya Mama! I use it on just about everything too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I always get nervous when I open my last one & have to order more right away lest I run out...


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 27, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I love Slap Ya Mama! I use it on just about everything too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the "hot" version???  It rocks!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 27, 2012)

Not a big secret, but after seeing the recipe on here for "Shark attack" bbq sauce, I set about trying my own version of a sauce using Texas Pete's style hot sauce as a base. What I came up with was to essentially make "ketchup" by combining hot sauce and tomato paste. I use this as a base for an off the hook good sauce with just enough heat to get your attention without being over the top.

Simply add to your favorite recipe in place of the ketchup.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 27, 2012)

I make a simple rub and add Ground Clove to it, brings out a lot of flavor...


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 27, 2012)

Mdboatbum,

I certainly love to "kick it up a notch" where I can.  I actually regularly mix hot sauce in with my ketchup.  Heinz and Tabasco I think had (or have) a product that does just that.  But I think I'll have to try your suggestion.  Thanks!


----------



## granfalloon (Oct 27, 2012)

Stan,

Do you already use garlic salt/powder in your rub before the addition of the clove?  Just curious how much garlic is appropriate. Thanks!

Bradley


----------



## smoking b (Oct 28, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Have you tried the "hot" version???  It rocks!!


Yes the hot is the one I use the most of by far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I usually go through about 3 of the hot to every one of the regular. Just a little bit ago I made french fries with a few of my fresh dug potatoes & covered them with the Slap Ya Mama Hot - Quick & easy spicy season fries


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, it is in with the other ingredients...along with "pure" NM Chile Powder, Smoked Paprika , Cumin,Ancho Powder , Garlic-Onion-Mex. Oregano(rubbed),Turbinato Sugar, (Market ground) Pepper, Ground Chipolte and ground Achiote.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh, and use enough Garlic to keep Vampires away...


----------



## eekinsman (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok here is my secret ingredient:  CORN SYRUP.   I brush it on butts before applying the rub.  I have never bought into the mustard myth.   Corn syrup does everything mustard is supposed to do, only better. Unlike the yellow condiment, corn syrup is  actually sticky and holds the rub on  really well.  Also, the bark development is  superior. They say you can't taste the mustard, which if true, the only thing  for mustard to do is keep the rub on and somehow help  the bark. Well,  why not  use something that adds  flavor, rub adhesion and bark?  Corn syrup also works well on ribs.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 29, 2012)

eekinsman said:


> Ok here is my secret ingredient:  CORN SYRUP.   I brush it on butts before applying the rub.  I have never bought into the mustard myth.   Corn syrup does everything mustard is supposed to do, only better. Unlike the yellow condiment, corn syrup is  actually sticky and holds the rub on  really well.  Also, the bark development is  superior. They say you can't taste the mustard, which if true, the only thing  for mustard to do is keep the rub on and somehow help  the bark. Well,  why not  use something that adds  flavor, rub adhesion and bark?  Corn syrup also works well on ribs.


Interesting....the corn syrup doesn't burn?

Might have to give that a try...I wonder what molasses would do?


----------



## dewetha (Oct 29, 2012)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hey, I would love to see that dry rub recipe with the tomato and lime juice powder.  Are you willing to share?


sure. i think i posted it before but here it is:

Ingredients

1 TBS Fine Sea Salt
2 TBS Paprika Spanish
3.5 TBS Ancho Chili powder
2 TBS Tomato Powder
1 tsp Ground Pepper
1 tsp granulated onion powder
1 tsp granulated garlic powder
1 tsp lime juice powder

Directions
mix spices. 

add sugar as needed. for example a blacked chicken i would add sugar on top of rub as needed.

all spices purchased from spice barn.

here it is on some chicken with brown sugar added.













2012-07-30 18.01.22.jpg



__ dewetha
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## rustybones (Oct 30, 2012)

I haven't been at this long enough to make any secret sauces. I have fond a few on here and off the web that have done me well. I am looking at using whiskey next time I fire up the smoker.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 30, 2012)

rustybones said:


> I haven't been at this long enough to make any secret sauces. I have fond a few on here and off the web that have done me well. I am looking at using whiskey next time I fire up the smoker.


that seams to be favorite non rub ingredient. i make a BBQ sauce from it, inject it and drink it while i eat :)

my favorite starting point is to mix Jack Daniels,Soy sauce(low sodium) and Worcestershire together then add stuff. like this: glaze for my ribs:

1/2 cup turbinado sugar
1/4 cup JD
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup molasses
1oz soy
1 cup ketchup
3 tbs worchestershire
2 tbs apple Cider vinegar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
still working on my "Butt" injection but it involves JD also :)


----------



## ribwizzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, something Ive never seen any any recipe, or anyone mention anywhere is how I do my Ribs.  Secret is not in the Rub, even though the rub is important. The secret is that I rub them down with ***** ***** mixed with a little of my rub the day before, then they sit overnight and I sprinkle more rub on as they go on smoker.  So many people talk about what sugar to use and what sugar does not burn etc, I just cant believe that I have not yet seen anyone else that talks about doing this.   Am I the only one.????   Or am I the one and only RIBWIZZARD!!!!!!


----------



## dewetha (Nov 1, 2012)

Ribwizzard said:


> Well, something Ive never seen any any recipe, or anyone mention anywhere is how I do my Ribs.  Secret is not in the Rub, even though the rub is important. The secret is that I rub them down with ***** ***** mixed with a little of my rub the day before, then they sit overnight and I sprinkle more rub on as they go on smoker.  So many people talk about what sugar to use and what sugar does not burn etc, I just cant believe that I have not yet seen anyone else that talks about doing this.   Am I the only one.????   Or am I the one and only RIBWIZZARD!!!!!!


that would be a secret technique! :) I've tried overnight and didn't like it as much as doing it 1 hour before. could just be the  way i built up my rub recipe, proportion wise. not to burst your bubble be some searching on here will show that to be a well know technique :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

No, using Patience and Persistence, Ribs are not that hard for me, and I don't wrap them...













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012






 or open the lid until I think they are ready... no problem with burning , as I use Turbinato.













bbq shots 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 29, 2012






Great Bark and nice dark Mahogany color... the taste??? Marvelous!!!


----------



## ribwizzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, its so well know, what your quess??????? At first I wrote it in, then said hold on a minute and let them see if they can quess what it is.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 1, 2012)

Ribwizzard said:


> Ok, its so well know, what your quess??????? At first I wrote it in, then said hold on a minute and let them see if they can quess what it is.


rub them with? so far i have tried and seen: molasses,mustard,EVO, apple cider vinegar, nothing. so if you have a "secret" rub down ingredient i would like to try it. does it matter if it's overnight or just sit for an hour?

i'm looking to do some ribs soon and what the heck, i up for something new.


----------



## ribwizzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Its Maple Syrup.

I cut down on the sugar in my rub, use 100% pure maple syrup , and wet them down with this mixture the night before. Ive tried to do it just a couple hrs ahead, but it does not soak into the meat fast enough to do that. Done right, with the bite that my rub has mixed with the sweet maple, this just makes an awsome bark.  The flap meat really soaks it in and those turn out like a piece of sweet smoked candy.  You dont have to soak them in it either, just fill your palm with it and then rub them down and stack them on top of each other and wrap up tight.


----------



## ribwizzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, and one of the first things you will notice, they dont turn out all burnt looking like the heavy sugar coated ribs you see all over this site, more of a golden maroon.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 1, 2012)

do you use the same brands always or does it not really matter?


----------



## ribwizzard (Nov 1, 2012)

as long as its 100% pure, it does not seem to matter.  Haniford farms is usually what I get.


----------



## diesel (Nov 3, 2012)

I second the coffee grounds.  I use that on my brisket.  I freeze my pork butts hole sometimes and later put then in a crock pot in the morning for dinner later that night.  I put a cup of left over coffee in with the butt.  Really compliments the meat.

Good luck with your new addiction.

Aaron.


----------



## aneander (Jan 6, 2013)

Wine powder?!?!?!  That sounds awesome.  If good wine wasn't so expensive I'd try it in a mop


----------



## eman (Jan 6, 2013)

Not a secret as i share everything .good or bad. BBQ sauce has mince meat in it and i use LCB on and / or in  most everything.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

Best secret......
Use the very best ingredients that you can find, it really does make a difference.
Avoid cheap flavorless herbs, spices, etc.
Garbage In=Garbage Out


~Martin


----------



## wood (Jan 10, 2013)

Tamarind extract and alcahol.... Makes any thing sweet And spicie


----------



## linguica (Jan 10, 2013)

I grill salmon then top with a sauce of butter, tarragon, and skeeter pee.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Jan 10, 2013)

Living in Africa, I have access to spices and flavors that aren't available in the States.  Which is only fair because I can't get many of your flavorings.  I can't get corn syrup, maple, onion powder, celery, kosher, coarse, or rock salt, and any northern climate fruits or jams (no cherry, berries, peach, kiwi, grape, pommegranate, plum, pear, apricot, etc).  To make up for that, I have raw sugar (my only choice), cane syrup, local molasses, really good spices, and all forms of tropical fruits (pineapple, mango, guava, passionfruit, banana, avacado,).  If there was an odd or secret ingredient it would have to be a spice called Tea Masala.  It is designed as a mix to add to tea to make a spiced hot tea.  It rocks in sauce.

BBQMzungu


----------



## ribwizzard (Jan 10, 2013)

Different chiefs can take the same ingrediants and turn out two different products.  How much you use is just as important as what you use, and when you apply it during the cooking process can make a big difference as well. But the biggest ingrediant, is knowing how to control your heat and smoke!!!!


----------



## linguica (Jan 10, 2013)

I believe it was Paul Prudhomme  who said "season well and often to create layers of flavor" This is a well known rule for those that make a championship chili.

Also like Martin has said, the freshest herbs and spices give the best flavor.
 

P.S. an ingredient I like to use although not "radical" is sold in Asian markets and is called sweet chili sauce. Especially good with chicken.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet Chili sauce on Mcnuggets at Mcdonalds......


----------

